# Zone 3 water!



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I started setting traps on the river at 12:30 last night. I made my way down river 1 mile setting for otter beaver muskrats mink and some *****. 5 minutes after I made my first beaver set I heard some splashing back were the set was. 5 minutes after makng my second beaver set I heard splashing again. Upon the completion of my stretch of river I turned around and canoed back up stream towards my truck. ended up with 2 beavers and one **** on the trip back.

I didn't plan on skinning anything until tomorrow!:lol: Looks like things don't always go as planned.










The big one was 54 lbs.










Good luck you the rest of you water trappers,


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

Atta boy!!!!!!! Thats gettin r done!


----------



## Darkmind (Jul 6, 2006)

Goodnight! Wow I had no idea beavers could get that big! That thing is massive. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Always look forward to your post! 

Congrats nice haul!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Great Job, Mark!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jaspo (Dec 9, 2011)

Amazing run, trappin cabin looks great too. Be safe.


Patience, Determination and Courage are the only things needed to Succeed


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

what a wealth of knowledge..You are blessed...


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Mark,

You are the man!

Now that is some excitement! I once had a beaver swim between my legs as I was about to lower a 330 into a run. If I had been a little quicker it would have been some exciting hands on trapping! :yikes:


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

master of the river i bow to you gray rider...


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

My river trip proved to be a lot of work. I didn't get back to my truck until after daylight.:yikes: My headlamp ran out of juice so I had to finish the last 3 hour with a sub-par back up light.

After getting home I changed gear and headed for my best muskrat lake in southern Genesee county. That took me until about 3:00 PM. Once i got home again I had to skin those beavers and ****. I wasn't able to finish the put up so I froze the green skins.

Sometimes I ask myself why I enjoy working so hard at this.

Oh well I guess I will set the alarm for 3:00 AM and do it all over again.

Good night all!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Fur-minator said:


> Oh well I guess I will set the alarm for 3:00 AM and do it all over again.


 Nice job Mark ... but I must say ... you are either a madman or just plain nuts.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Mister ED said:


> Nice job Mark ... but I must say ... you are either a madman or just plain nuts.


 
I would say put those together and you have a "plain nuts, madman". Way to go Mark. 


Jon


----------



## trapordie (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice work fur-minator!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Today was a good day overall. (Unless I wanted muskrats:rant I definitely need to work on my rat trapping skills. They weren't working any baited sets. The lake has cattail areas but there isn't really a bottom to it. The cattails seem to be floating there.

Had 3 more beavers and a muskrat from one property making the total 5 beavers from there. Had another 49 lb beaver from another property and 4 *****. The real joy is that my daughter was able to go with me to check at one of the properties.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

great job!

:gaga::gaga:more pictures more pictures!! ill get the popcorn


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

"The lake has cattail areas but there isn't really a bottom to it. The cattails seem to be floating there."

Did I hear someone say "Tip-ups through the ice?" 











I hate when that happens! :lol: The only thing less fun than a live beaver in a trap is a live otter! :yikes:

Nice job, Mark! Great pics! Keep them coming!

John


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> "The lake has cattail areas but there isn't really a bottom to it. The cattails seem to be floating there."
> 
> Did I hear someone say "Tip-ups through the ice?"
> 
> ...


 
I planned to go there last winter but we never had ice. Last year I only got 4 muskrats there but they were all over 16". I just need to get better at getting them.


The beaver was 49 lbs and he had a 1216 anklet on. My daughter got to guide the canoe forward while I leaned over the stern with a 330.


----------



## Swampfoot (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow nice job man,really nice job. As a Dad myself,I really appreciate that you have your daughter involved.Mine loves it!
I also like your shop.Looks nicely set up.If I get things rolling a bit better,I plan to set up a nice little shop of my own.
I have a question about the cubby box in the pic of you holding the ****.Do you have a floor in it,and is that set up with a 160 or 220?I ask because I want to make a few myself,and want to get my design planned out the right way.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Fur-minator said:


> .... he had a 1216 anklet on.


 That's one heck of an ankle bracelet.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Swampfoot said:


> Wow nice job man,really nice job. As a Dad myself,I really appreciate that you have your daughter involved.Mine loves it!
> I also like your shop.Looks nicely set up.If I get things rolling a bit better,I plan to set up a nice little shop of my own.
> I have a question about the cubby box in the pic of you holding the ****.Do you have a floor in it,and is that set up with a 160 or 220?I ask because I want to make a few myself,and want to get my design planned out the right way.


 
Mine is set up to use with a 220. I shortened the trigger wires to 1.5 inches. I then drill a small hole in a 3 inch long walnut tree twig to slide onto the wire. This setup will let a lot of animals into and out of the trap safely. Those big ***** just push right through I only use them in specific private property areas where I am confident that an incidental is unlikely. I don't want to be the one in the newspaper responsible for all trappers losing their ability to use body grip traps.


----------



## Swampfoot (Dec 19, 2008)

Sounds good. I'm only trapping private land period,and I feel the same. Right now all of my 160's and 220's are in buckets with 1/2 lids on em....just in case someone's dog comes along they can't get their head in it.I did leave the wires full length,but bent them out into a "V". After reading what you said,I think I'll shorten the wires some as I think the full length might be the reason why I can't get ***** to go in the traps.Will get an early start at it (have to deal with a trap thief),and modify them as I move them.


----------



## dwalker (Jan 1, 2011)

Lookin good mark, congrats! I know what you were saying earlier about the hard work. I am getting too old for such nonsense. After today I am kicking back and doing some relaxing trapping.


----------



## beaverden (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice job , looks like you need to keep that little good luck charm guiding you on your checks .


----------

